# 457 visa nomination track



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi friends, I will appreciate your kind help. Please I want to know can we track employer sponsor nomination application. My application is done on 30th June and on 18 July officer request for additional documents and given 28 days. My employer sill preparing documents as he said he doesn't want to do mistake. My visa application is not yet done, we waiting for nomination approval.

Thanks for help
Bharat


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi 
I have TRN number of my nomination application.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Only your employer can see their nomination application as it was applied for under their account. Generally all you see is "Processing" so you can't see what action has/hasn't yet been taken.


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you very much maggie-may for quick reply.


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi friends,

Once again please help me, my employer still submitting documents to nomination department as 18 days gone out of 28 days. My question is nomination department give 28 days time or they make decision on what we submitted B'coz my visa application is not yet done. I am waiting for approve nomination. 

Thanks for help.
Bharat


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You can lodge the visa application as soon as the nomination has been lodged. Case Officer may make a decision on the nomination on the basis of documentation provided at any time or they may ask for more documentation. It is usually best to attach all the documentation straight away and lodge a complete, decision-ready application.


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you CCMS , but let me wait for nomination approval before lodge visa application.


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi friends,

Please help me, it's been 90 days applied for nomination. My agent said still no reply from CO after submitting all required documents and today he is going to request CO about application progress. Now I am confuse about delay and can't track application. 

Thank u
Bharat


----------



## SONI (Mar 5, 2015)

bhalo_fish said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please help me, it's been 90 days applied for nomination. My agent said still no reply from CO after submitting all required documents and today he is going to request CO about application progress. Now I am confuse about delay and can't track application.
> 
> ...


Hi bharat have your application aprroval yet? I am also waiting for last 4 month


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear Soni,

I am still waiting for nomination approval my agent reply me same thing. It's been six month
My agent apply for nomination . Anyway good luck to you.

Regards
Bharat


----------



## SONI (Mar 5, 2015)

bhalo_fish said:


> Dear Soni,
> 
> I am still waiting for nomination approval my agent reply me same thing. It's been six month
> My agent apply for nomination . Anyway good luck to you.
> ...


Can we track nomination process? Or just our agent can do that

Thanks


----------



## adnanmir (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Guys , i want to know whats the average weight time for ENS 457 nomination and processing ... i need geniune idea not DIBP processing time , also i want to know if there are delays is there some policy by DIBP or whats the issues.


----------



## SONI (Mar 5, 2015)

hi bharat.

did your case officer rply anything to your agent.
did you apply 457 visa or you still waiting for nomination approval.
i am very upset because no update from 5 month.

can you tell me please . can we i track my application


----------



## adnanmir (Mar 1, 2015)

soni , will you share when you applied and what are you waiting for.. also did u used an agent for ur application


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear Soni ,

I am still waiting for nomination approval. I will apply visa later. I am in India where r u brother? My CO reply to agent is- 

(Standard checks are still in progress.

The Department will be in touch once the checks are finalised.)


Regards
Bharat


----------



## SONI (Mar 5, 2015)

adnanmir said:


> soni , will you share when you applied and what are you waiting for.. also did u used an agent for ur application


Hi adnanmit
I applied nomination 457 in oct by agent . And still waiting for it


----------



## SONI (Mar 5, 2015)

bhalo_fish said:


> Dear Soni ,
> 
> I am still waiting for nomination approval. I will apply visa later. I am in India where r u brother? My CO reply to agent is-
> 
> ...


Hi bharat
I am in australia . But still waiting for nomination approval


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear Soni ,

Let's hope for best my friend. Let me know if u hear something becoz I am waiting from July and I am in India. 

Regards
Bharatkumar


----------



## SONI (Mar 5, 2015)

bhalo_fish said:


> Dear Soni ,
> 
> Let's hope for best my friend. Let me know if u hear something becoz I am waiting from July and I am in India.
> 
> ...


Hello bharat

Any update in your application ?


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear Soni, 

No update yet, but I will let u know first if any. Good luck to you.

Regards
Bharat


----------



## SONI (Mar 5, 2015)

bhalo_fish said:


> Dear Soni,
> 
> No update yet, but I will let u know first if any. Good luck to you.
> 
> ...


I got email today my nomination refused. Its sucks.


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear Soni ,

I am so sorry to hear about it. Try any other option. For me it doesn't matter B'coz I am in India . If no way try New Zealand B'coz most of my friend return from Australia went back to New Zealand. Good luck to u. 

Regards
Bharat


----------



## yakkali (Apr 27, 2015)

*yakkali*

Hi this Is Yakkali
I have an employer and lodged nomination with my layer.After 17 days my was opened and case officer requested the documents . we submitted all the documents according to the request . now its been nearly 2 months there is no reply from case officer.

Can any one help me with this query?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Has your employer sponsored 457 visas previously? If not, that may make the processing of the nomination a bit longer. Otherwise, all you can do is wait.


----------



## Shanie (Jul 24, 2015)

*Same Boat*

HI

I'm from Sri Lanka, my employer sponsor was
My employer applied for sponsorship in June last year and was refused because category wasn't on the skills list then he reapplied and it was accepted in January this year and he applied for Nomination in March but still no reply from immigration I'm a bit confused isn't employer sponsorship much quicker!!  
Australian immigration web and many other site say that processing time duration is 3 months but I haven't even applied for visa yet and its 6 months.
Please can you help me figure this out!!


----------



## bhalo_fish (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear Shanie,

Please ask your question in ask Mark thread . He will give u right advice and help u out. 

Thanks
Bharat


----------

